
Google is now making it easier to find Black-owned businesses - lihaciudaniel
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/31/21348990/google-black-owned-businesses-maps-search
======
tomohawk
Providing pressure to identify by race seems like a really bad idea.

What am I supposed to do with this information?

"Hey, I'm going to buy stuff from this store vs that store based on the fact
that the first store is owned by someone with the skin color I like."

Or, the negative sense of that. Why are we regressing to caring about how
people look?

~~~
bighead777
+1. This just makes me thinking the store is incompetent at their work and I
would just probably avoid it quietly. There is a study showing how employers
actually avoiding some races because of this.

------
iagovar
As longs this storm of 'good intentions' it's walled inside the US, I won't
care much. I won't comment much on the idea, because well, anyone who's
capable of thinking one step ahead can come with some consequences.

Since we are here on HN there's a chance that some really motivated for social
justice googler is around here. If it's your case, please stop virtue
signaling and comforting yourself and push your company to pay its taxes
instead of funneling money through complicated and shady tax schemes.

IDK, if you're extracting so much wealth out of society, why don't you put
some of it back if you're so concerned about it's well being, instead of
picking winners and such.

